
Apple Releases iOS 6 Beta 2 to Developers - davidedicillo
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/25/apple-releases-ios-6-beta-2-to-developers/
======
aoprisan
Can anyone confirm if maps is usable on an iPhone 4? I had the first beta on
for about 20 minutes before I had to take it off as most of the apps were
either extremely sluggish or nothing loaded at all (i.e. mail and maps). And
yes, I'm a developer and have had every beta of every version since the first
one, so I know to expect beta software to be, well, beta - but I felt that the
first release was truly the worst one I've come across. What was your
experience like?

